# Passion + patience = homemade humidor part 2



## Edo67 (May 23, 2011)

We then stained the out part of the box for a darker look using a water based gel stain, this highlighted the grain of the wood. Very nice.

I glued the magnet part of the humidification device on the inner side of the lid, seasoned the humidor for 3 days and - there you go - keeps 72-74 % humidity - perfect. 

This is the finished product - not bad for a Home Made Humidor. Special thanks goes to my best friend Federico, he really worked hard for this project. Thanks also to Atlantic Cigar, for the humi device and EnoBox for the Champagne Box. 

To finish off, I just wanted to say that all you need is a little amount of money, patience, some time and 
last but not least, tons of passion.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

I like it a lot! You don't need expensive wood for a humidor to have style. Awesome stash too!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dude, major thumbs up. That is really impressive. Only concern I see is that you RH being 74-75% is a bit high. Very creative and original


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

that is NICE! I absolutely love the use of the Party boxes and the way you centered up the logos. That is a humi that anyone could be proud of. GREAT job brother!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastico!!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is awesome! As Fred said though, 74% may be too high and risk mold and cigars that smoke poorly


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very Nice Ed! Very unique, and it looks pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool way to salvage and re use the boxes, I am impressed brother! Nice!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet, nice job, very good job arranging the layout.


----------



## DonMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

You got skills! I love the idea of re-use items.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice craftsmanship!! Now toss those sponges and put in some Boveda packs! :vs_smile:

Edit: Damn!! Just realized this is a resurrected thread.. I've been duped!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ha ha ha someone wasn't paying attention to the 2011 date of this thread :vs_smirk:


----------

